
Constraint on matter–antimatter symmetry-violating phase in neutrino oscillation - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2177-0
======
frob
While this is quite interesting and points to a mechanism long -proposed in
theoretical physics, the null-hypothesis is only just barely ourside the
3-sigma range. In particle physics, 3-sigma results come and go all the time.
They should be seen as nothing more than an indicator that more research and
experimentation should be done in this area (as is already underway with new
neutrino detectors in the works in both Japan and South Dakota).

